# Does anybody sew? Looking for a good forum for sewing costumes and such



## coviti (6 mo ago)

My very talented wife has long wanted a really serious sewing machine. She has made elaborate Halloween costumes, and some fantasy / Renaisance Faire type clothing, but she has always been limited by her modestly priced, and lightweight home sewing machine.

I found her a heavy commercial straight stitch machine, and 5 thread serger in great shape and I think a really good price. A somewhat local garment manufacturer had been using them for prototypes, and has outsourced that work, so they were selling off their machines.

She plays online video games but other than that doesn't do any social media like FB or forums. I've found a few sewing forums but none seem like they would cater to her interests, mostly bridal stuff, light weight sewing, quilting, home clothing businesses, or really heavy stuff like upholstery and leather work.

I was hoping maybe we had some here who do similar work, she would like to make Renaissance outfits, corsets, cosplay stuff etc, mostly for her own use and amusement.


Her Christmas haul in the back of the truck, a Juki DDL-5550N straight stitch machine and a Juki MO-2516 5 thread serger. They came with about 10 large boxes of thread and misc tools and hardware.


thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Apparently there are no sewers here.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would check reddit and see if any of the sewing subs work for you. Just search using reddit sewing


----------

